# Tailing Water Outfitters' New Apparel & Hats



## T.W.O_apparel (May 17, 2013)

Hey guys,
   I just wanted to post pictures of some recent shirt designs and new hats we have come up with. Being from the Englewood/Boca Grande area, I have always been infatuated with Tarpon; which is why I focus so much on these beautiful fish that need so much help in the Boca Grande Pass.
  Being a college student at the University of South Florida in Tampa, I have just recently started taking advantage of the awesome local fishing events and shows to get my brand out there. I started with the Outdoor Fishing Expo & Boat Show in Tampa then went on to the Placida Seafood Festival, Englewood Boat Races, and the Spring King of the Beach. 
   I have been getting loads of positive feedback by anyone from the avid fisherman to the every year tourist. I figured I would post these products and see what you guys thought! Check out the website at www.tailingwateroutfitters.com and follow us on Intagram @tailingwateroutfitters and let me know what you think!

Thanks,
  Tim Lauer
  Tailing Water Outfitters


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Good stuff brother! Just ordered a new shirt to add to the swag and support the small biz. Best of luck on your venture


----------



## T.W.O_apparel (May 17, 2013)

Thanks a ton man. Your support means a lot! Feel free to send any pictures you get repping T.W.O to our email, Facebook, or Instagram!


----------



## T.W.O_apparel (May 17, 2013)

Also guys, I just made a discount code for Microskiff users. Use code "MICROSKIFF" at checkout for 10% off your entire order. FREE SHIPPING on all orders as always!


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

For anyone looking for some new swag, I would highly recommend this product. Super fast shipping, and the shirt material is first class. The designs are truly unique and the material is very cool on the hottest days. One of the best ways to support the local Micro community


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

& Tim is very informative about his stuff. I'll be picking stuff up from him the end of this week. 

Good guy, Go Bulls! 

Andy


----------



## T.W.O_apparel (May 17, 2013)

Thanks a lot for the support guys! Keep doing what you're doing and make sure to send in some pictures of the monsters you catch while wearing our gear! Thanks again.


----------



## T.W.O_apparel (May 17, 2013)

Just a heads up guys,
We are having a 4th of July weekend sale that is 20% off all products with Free Shipping as always! Just use code "FIREWORKS" at checkout and you will be set. Sale is until Sunday night. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Tim. 

Put an order through today. Give me a shout tomorrow, wanna see if I can change a shirt size. 

Andy


----------

